# DIY aquarium from scratch



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Decided тo build аn aquarium from scratch.:-k
And that is what I have come up with.:dance:
Aquarium size 24x18x18









Glass cut to size









Used GE Silicone I.









One side up 3 to go.
Used jugs with water to hold glass up.









Three sides up 1 to go.









All up.
Lit it dry for couple of days, and hope it holds water.ray::fear:


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

did you cut the galss your self or order it?


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

I picked up piece of glass on craigslist 57"x54"x1/4" for free.
Friend at the glass shop cut it for me and charged me a box of donuts.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i got some donuts in the fridge.... ill trade ya??

did he polish all the edges up?


----------

